# Emily's Reasons and Jake?



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

According to my TiVo, it's set to record Emily's Reasons Why Not & Jake in Progress tonight. I thought these shows were pulled. Are they actually airing?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

From ABC's website...


> 8/7c
> Wife Swap
> 9/8c
> The Bachelor: Paris
> ...


If you have Season Passes for Jake or Emily's Reasons that conflict with other programs, delete away...


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

What? They dropped Jake, too!

This is truly ridiculous... heck, we watched the first of both shows and thought they were OK, but certainly worth at least one more watch or two before deciding.

It's pretty silly especially given all the promotion they gave to Emily and its star!


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Both completely cancelled.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

What's funny is that ABC stopped John Stamos from signing onto ER as a regular by renewing Jake in Progress. And then they only air a single episode? Talk about screwing a guy.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

This is embarrassing: Heather Graham is on the cover of this weekend's Life newspaper insert, billed as "TV's sexiest star." I would link to it, but it's not up on their website yet....


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

Some of these shows, I dont think they give enough time. No one liked Sienfeld the first season, hell the network only ordered 6 episodes. But look what it turned into.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

I pretty sure Emily is a goner, but I don't think Jake In Progress has been officially cancelled. I think it just caught some scheduling shrapnel from Emily getting cancelled.

_From TVGuide's AskAusiello: _



> *Question*: So is Jake in Progress canceled or not? Charlotte Ross fans need to know.  Jack
> 
> *Ausiello*: At press tour Saturday, ABC prez Steve McPherson said he still believes in the show. "We would really like to find a place for it, to give it one more shot." And should it strike out for a third time, ER boss man John Wells is poised to step in and snag John Stamos for a long-term stint. "I would love to have John Stamos come onto ER," Wells tells me. "We had created that [paramedic] character on the assumption that Jake in Progress wasn't coming back this year. But it hasn't been officially canceled, so they haven't released him."


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

Vito the TiVo said:


> Both completely cancelled.


[MightyWind] Due to total lack of interest? [/MightyWind]


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Post on the Jake cancellation:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7067


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Vito the TiVo said:


> Post on the Jake cancellation:
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7067


Damn damn damn!! I don't think this many of "my shows" have ever been cancelled in one season before.


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

Actually, Jake has NOT been officially cancelled. It was misinterprested from the J.I.P. R.I.P. post here is the clarification:



www.janeespenson.com said:


> Wednesday, January 25th
> 
> CLARIFICATION
> A previous post of mine has been interpreted to mean that Jake was cancelled. IT WAS NOT. In fact, I was very careful not to use that word. ABC has been nothing but extremely clear that this season's episodes will air as soon as they have found the right positioning for them, and that the show could well continue beyond this season. I never said "cancelled," but I admit that I was overdramatic with my language - inexcusably so  as I tried to find a humorous/metaphoric take on the reduction of the order. I love my Jake co-workers, and when I wrote the original post, I was very sad that I would not be seeing them on a daily basis for a while. This mood leaked into the post in an inappropriate way -- But then, I'm very new to blogging (count it in days).
> ...


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Say, how about putting quote marks around that? Or are you , markandjenn, part of the Jake crew? 

Gee, NBC cancels The Book of Daniel but ABC is willing to find a good time slot for Jake. What's wrong with the NBC half of that picture?


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> Say, how about putting quote marks around that? Or are you , markandjenn, part of the Jake crew?
> 
> Gee, NBC cancels The Book of Daniel but ABC is willing to find a good time slot for Jake. What's wrong with the NBC half of that picture?


Sorry, but I thought all could figure that it was a quote from the link that I posted.

I guess I was wrong


----------

